# Canadian Nationals 3d Outdoor in July 31 - Aug 2 2011 - hosted by Wascana Archers



## sask hunter

Who is coming?

Register and Book your hotels - EARLY, like now.

Visit:http://www.google.ca/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CBcQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fnonprofits.accesscomm.ca%2Fwascana_archers%2F&ei=ptKvTMfhGsqbnAeKpaWjBg&usg=AFQjCNE-v8zr6ggXifa8MNi4S6N79K6Jag OR http://www.canadian3dnationals.com/


----------



## sask hunter

we have blocks of rooms reserved at the following hotels...Quality Inn, Regina Inn and the 7 Oaks...see our website for rates and such...


----------



## travski

Will there be onsite camping for ones with campers?


----------



## Blackhawk02

I looked on both the Regina and the FCA website and was unable to locate any information regarding hotels and rates related to the event. Can you guide me in the right direction?

Dan.


----------



## Mr. Bill

Is this trhe long weekend? If so why would it be held on a long weekend?


----------



## hunter14

Im planning on going


----------



## norsask darton

I'm going and going to stay with My Uncle Demetry, a member of the Wascana Archers. Already have my time booked off!


----------



## Baldini

Mr. Bill said:


> Is this trhe long weekend? If so why would it be held on a long weekend?


3D Nationals are always held that weekend. The format requires 3 days of shooting.


----------



## Chue

Yep, gonna give this one a shot as well...


----------



## Mr. Bill

Baldini said:


> 3D Nationals are always held that weekend. The format requires 3 days of shooting.


I disagree. 2008 in Dauphin was the weekend after the long weekend and 2009 in Amos was in late July, not on the long weekend. Travelling on the long weekend isn't great and messages like the one below from the website aren't encouraging to those who have to travel, but won't be able to commit until much closer to the date. 

"Book your room early...
It is important to book your room in advace... Historically the Roughriders play this weekend, and if your don't book your room in advance you WILL NOT be able to find a room in Regina for this weekend."


----------



## vulcan320

Can you please post camping information?

Thanks.


----------



## NSSCOTT

both my staff shooter are going,my one staff shoot won the hunter div. here in nova scotia last year.I would love to come out just not sure yet if i can make it been to saskatchewan quite a few times it's a very nice spot.


----------



## Lionel

*hotels*

Generally the host club books a block of rooms at several hotels and has them available to participants at reduced rates.
I will wait till they post under accommodation.
Lionel


----------



## Lionel

*hotels*

I stand corrected.
They are listed on the Wascana site and the book early warning is there.
Lionel


----------



## born2shoot3

I cant wait for this, In my own area to


----------



## jjay3d

sask_hunter, are you sure on the dates, July 31, 2011 is a Sunday and Aug 2, 2011 is a Tuesday, normally it would run from Saturday to Monday.

Thanks


----------



## sask hunter

Dates are:

July 29 -August 2, 2011.
There is some primative camping available (no power)
Hotel info is on the web page...
Registration form coming soon...


----------



## norsask darton

Looks like I'll be showing up with a Blacked out K&K Vengeance. Cannot wait until I get that little lady in my hands and see what she can do! Really Looking forward to seeing my Uncle D from the Wascana Club to show her off a bit. Hoping my brother-in-law orders one up aswell!


----------



## Robb771

I've shot the Wascana course a couple of times and I really like the layout, if work allows this is one of the shoots high on my list of must attend......it's the weekend of my bday too, got to do something cool for that


----------



## turkster

Comin home for this one. Stayin at the Fort drivin in daily. Or the daughters in Regina.


----------



## "Nova Hunter"

Looking forward to competing at Wascana, should be an excellent shoot.

Drenelin LD, Viper Micro Tune, Radial X Weave, Trophy Taker

Z7, Surloc, Down Force, Radial X Weave

Staff Shooter, Archers Paradise


----------



## sask hunter

Wascana is a great course but can be deceiving. Its in a beautiful area and very well maintained, should be fun for all. 

Merry Christmas and a safe New Year. Hope to see you all in the new year.

Lee


----------



## puddle jumper

I will defanately be there can't wait..


----------



## hunt1687

Where is the shoot being held, the closest town to the course please?


----------



## Sask Riverrunt

The course is about 15 minutes north of Regina.


----------



## hunt1687

Thanks Riverrunt.


----------



## bigbulljoe

Do you have any more details about camping available on site?

Thanks, Joe


----------



## sask hunter

bigbulljoe said:


> Do you have any more details about camping available on site?
> 
> Thanks, Joe


Camping is primative and limited space available. Will have more details as they are available. Happy New Year Everyone...8 months and counting down...


----------



## sask hunter

The link at the end of this post takes u right to the webpage...if u have questions please pm and I will answer them as best I can...

Registrations forms are on web page...register early...http://www.canadian3dnationals.com/

CAMPING - there are limited primitive camping spaces available, NO POWER...bring a generator. You can also camp at Craven World, Lumsden Camp Ground or in the few campgrounds surrounding Regina and area...MAKE SURE U LET US KNOW IF YOUR CAMPING...AS SPACE IS SUPER LIMITED.


----------



## Sask Riverrunt

btt


----------



## deere

2011 Archery Canada 3D Canadian Championship
Regina, Saskatchewan on Saturday July 30, 2011 to Monday, August 1, 2011

Wascana Archers Range
23 km North on Highway 6 and 6 km East on Etaples Grid

Mailing address:
303 Albert Street N.
PO Box 26065
Regina, SK S4N 2N6
Email: Click to Email Us

Phone: (306) 537-1099
Fax: (306) 525-0851

If anyone still wants a hotel room they better book now, very very few if any left, lots going on in Regina that weekend.
we have employees that were supposed to be in Regina that weekend training, but can't go now because we can't get them a room.


----------



## Punctualdeer

For my self, i will past my turn this year for 3-D and Fita. Because i am going at New-York city for the World Police and Fire Games. That is a big event around the world, over 10,000 participations in 60 events from 69 countrys. But i thing i will be in BC next years.


----------



## sask hunter

http://www.canadian3dnationals.com/

hey everyone sorry for not being updated...hotel rooms acertainly available all the info is on the website...but the hotels are quality inns, the Regina Inn and the 7 oaks Best Western...they are beginning to release our blocks so please visit those hotels...

As well...WE ARE NOT FLOODED...THIS IS A HUGE EVENT...PLEASE REGISTER ON THE WEBSITE AND SEND IN YOUR FEES...we need to know numbers of shooters for all our planning PLEASE REGISTER...

6 weeks away...


----------



## travski

sask hunter said:


> http://www.canadian3dnationals.com/
> 
> hey everyone sorry for not being updated...hotel rooms acertainly available all the info is on the website...but the hotels are quality inns, the Regina Inn and the 7 oaks Best Western...they are beginning to release our blocks so please visit those hotels...
> 
> As well...WE ARE NOT FLOODED...THIS IS A HUGE EVENT...PLEASE REGISTER ON THE WEBSITE AND SEND IN YOUR FEES...we need to know numbers of shooters for all our planning PLEASE REGISTER...
> 
> 6 weeks away...


|Something wrong with your link asks for a password and name to get in


----------



## deere

I would love to send in my fee....But can't talk the mail man into being a nice guy and picking it up....lol


----------



## sask hunter

No...I click on the link and it works fune....Please book your hotel rooms at the Regina Inn...

Regina Inn Hotel and Conference Centre
Address: 1975 Broad Street, Regina, Saskatchewan, Canada, S4P 1Y2
Phone: (306) 525-6767
Fax: (306) 352-1858

Hotel Direct Toll Free Reservations
1-800-667-8162 ( North America)

*** Regina Inn is happy to also include a $10 breakfast voucher for each morning, to each person, in a reserved room. Sundays vouchers can not be used for the buffet and can be used up until 10am only.

Book online:
https://reservations.ihotelier.com/crs/g_reservation.cfm?groupID=494491&hotelID=6877 http://booking.ihotelier.com/istay/istay.jsp?groupID=494491&hotelID=6877


----------



## sask hunter

Sign up and bring your payment...when u come...


----------



## sask hunter

Okay...we are not flooded...not even close...preparations are well under way...we have hotel rooms - at 3 different hotels -...please register in advance. We are having a banquet and DJ on Saturday night put on by the Craven Elks purchase your tickets when u register for the shoot...we will no longer be selling tickets for the banquet and DJ after July 15, 2011. 

If u have questions send me a PM...


----------



## deere

If i have pre-registerd, but havent sent my fee due to postal strike....When i registered to the tournement, I also registered for 2 tickets for the banquet, will i still be able to go or do i have to find another way to get a check to them, since they are stopping the sale of tickets in 2 weeks, really want to go to the banquet.


----------



## sask hunter

btt


----------



## sask hunter

lots of rooms left at the Regina Inn

Regina Inn Hotel and Conference Centre
1975 Broad Street
Regina, Saskatchewan
Canada, S4P 1Y2 

Phone (306) 525-6767
Fax (306) 352-1858

Hotel Direct Toll Free Reservations
1-800-667-8162 ( North America)


----------



## sask hunter

Regina Inn still has rooms


----------



## travski

who won the free room?


----------



## sask hunter

Ted Kennedy won the free room rental....Regina Inn still has rooms...filling up fast...


----------



## wndsurfer

Counting down the Days. Do you know how many archers are registered to date ?


----------



## sask hunter

i dont have numbers yet but some of the names from Manitoba, Alberta and BC, that I recognize should make the competition amazing...4 courses x 20 target - 90% brand new never used Rinehart targets...great raffles prizes, new bows, Worlds Best Strings on site, amazing set up cpome check it out...all entrance fees are now $100...we need your on line registrations...competitiors and guest are welcome...

July 30 - August 1, 2011...click the link below...


----------



## travski

Is it possible to put up a list of shooters so we can see who we will be shooting against


----------



## sask hunter

Sorry I dont have that information...I would also probably need a release for everyone on the list to use their names on this website. See everyone there...again we are not flooded, the hotels are great, we are only a short drive from Regina...great weather, lots of sun shine...great facility...

Cheers

Lee


----------



## pikemaster

ill be there. although i heard a rumor about the course being flooded? is this true???
thanks, brandon


----------



## casterpollox

sask hunter said:


> all entrance fees are now $100...


Wait a tick. Did fees go down? The only registration cost that I see is $120. The info says the $100 was for early registration before May 15th.

What about the people that have registered and already sent in the $120 that the registration website says?


----------



## sask hunter

casterpollox said:


> Wait a tick. Did fees go down? The only registration cost that I see is $120. The info says the $100 was for early registration before May 15th.
> 
> What about the people that have registered and already sent in the $120 that the registration website says?


We had 3 people pre register and paid for their space...and yes they have been or will be refunded...fees are $100...not $120...yes they went down...

OUR COURSE IS NOWHERE NEAR FLOODED....BRING BUG SPRAY IT IS SUMMER IN SASKATCHEWAN...

THE RIDERS PLAY THAT WEEKEND AS WELL...BOOK YOUR HOTEL ROOMS...REGINA INN HAD ROOMS LEFT FROM WHAT I LAST CHECKED...


----------



## sask hunter

pikemaster said:


> ill be there. although i heard a rumor about the course being flooded? is this true???
> thanks, brandon


The course is not flooded. People are in for a real treat - we have over 85% brand new targets the trails have been groomed...bring lots of bug spray...and good boots...

Is there some water, yes...people are posting and sending messages to me telling me they heard we are flooded...but none of them have ever been to our course...again WE ARE NOT FLOODED...not even close...


----------



## travski

come on people lets get registered for this awesome event...........counting down the days until I get to be eating by some Sask skitters............lol


----------



## Sask Riverrunt

Well only a couple weeks away. I have been out to the course and can verify that it is NOT flooded. Yes there are pockets of water, but not an issue and the course has been diverted around them. Mosquitos are out but alittle bug spray and a thermocell will get rid of them. See you there.


----------



## sask hunter

travski said:


> come on people lets get registered for this awesome event...........counting down the days until I get to be eating by some Sask skitters............lol


this is an awesome event and sure to be a highlight for all archers whether your in it for fun or want to compete with the big dogs...click the link by my name and fill out your application...hope to see you there...

Hundreds of hours of work have gone into this event...please respect the organizers and preregister...so they know how many are coming...i believe we will see LOTS od shooters...\hotels are scarce...but last ii heard the Regina Inn still had rooms...yes its downtown, close to the casino and all the night life Regina has to offer...


----------



## sask hunter

UPDATE:

165 shooters preregistered
125 banquet tix sold

it is the place to be August long Weekend...dont miss out...

if u got questions ask...


----------



## sask hunter

thanks to our local shops #1 Archery and Great Northern Rod and Reel for stepping up and sponsoring some door, raffle and silent auction items for this event.

As well...thanks to Rinehart targets for our 3d courses and Bulldogge Targets for our in field range...you guys are NOT gonna believe this set up...we have set a new standard for a National 3d Shoot...DO NOT MISS IT ITS A 1 in 9 year event...


----------



## hunt1687

You say you need a release to post the shooters names but when we are shooting the shoot results will be posted online. All we would like is the shoot results posted early to see who will be there like other shoots.


----------



## sask hunter

hunt1687 said:


> You say you need a release to post the shooters names but when we are shooting the shoot results will be posted online. All we would like is the shoot results posted early to see who will be there like other shoots.


I said "I would probably need a release to post names on this website". As our list is continually changing we dont have time to post everyday the ever changing list of names. Sorry. I am sure the shoot results will be posted on the FCA website when the shoot has been completed and forwarded to them.

I can ask if we can post participant names on the Wascana Website...but honestly...the names dont change very much from year to year...i would trust that Canada's best will be there...

Come and enjoy, it is gonna be incredible...


----------



## sask hunter

where are u gonna be this weekend...the courses are complete...be here....


----------

